# Exciting news from Down River Equipment!



## Down River Equipment

Down River Equipment is now employee owned. After 15 years Mike and Christine have sold the business to 3 long time employees, Phil Walczynski, Jason Peter, and Zach Svoboda. We bring over 35 years combined experience with DRE and will continue to provide the best customer service and products in order to make your experience on the river as enjoyable as possible. Our goal is to continue the tradition Dennis and Greg, the founders, started 26 years ago. 
The Fall Sale and Swap is going strong. Please come down and say hello.


----------



## studytime

Just ordered some stuff to build out my frame from these guys. They were so helpful over the phone.


----------



## El Flaco

Congrats, guys!


----------



## CBrown

Good work fellas!


----------



## HalJ

Good luck guys! I'm sure you'll continue to be the fine "go to" outfit that you always have been!


----------



## formerflatlander

As a small business owner myself, great job. Work hard, do quality work, and get the returns for such. DRE already has this reputation. Wish you the best.


----------

